# How many dogs,what breed,ages do you have?



## oakleysmommy

Just curious
i have 4 dogs:
golden male-1 yr 3 months
golden female- 8 months
Great Dane male- 5 months
Choc Lab female- 4 years
and a hubby who thinks Im crazy


----------



## debra1704

One dog, Winter, 5 months old today. No other pets.


----------



## Rainheart

You've got your hands pretty full there. I currently only have my boy who turned a year old just last month.

Back home, we have 2 labs who are about 6 1/2. 1 cat who is almost 13 (in a few days). Some fish and 4 ferrets with the oldest being a year or so.


----------



## goldensrbest

FOUR DOGS, 3 are goldens,kooper 9 yrs.old,spirit 22 months old,cambridge13 months old, brodee a lab. 9 yrs old.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper

golden female-1.5 years
golden male-6 months
husky female-7.5 years


----------



## vcm5

You sure do have your hands full! Do you have a picture of the whole bunch together?

I just have Riley who is going to be two in a month or so (we aren't exactly sure).


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Golden Retriever - 5.5
American Pitbull Terrier - 4.5
Golden Retriever - Not Born Yet :


----------



## Jamm

I've got one handsome Golden boy, Joey jax! And he just turned 2 on the 15th
I also have 2 betta fish... Tommy & Spartacus...
And I have my 'oldest baby' my kitty cat Jesse James<3 Who is 8.


----------



## Charliethree

We have a six pack!

Riki -border collie/lab mix is 12 yrs
Buddy -border collie is about 10 yrs -rescue
Joseph - lab mix is about 2 1/2 yrs-rescue
Milo - golden retriever 4 1/2 yrs
Kaya - golden/lab mix 4 yrs
Charlie - golden/border collie - about 4 yrs -rescue

Charlie and Joseph were not 'planned', they are both 'foster failures' and are two of the few, very lucky ones, that escaped the fate of 'unadoptable' dogs from kill shelters. True treasures and 'diamonds in the rough'.


----------



## Deber

And on the 1st Day of Christmas my true love gave to me...

1 Biewer yorkie - Baynon - 8 yrs
2 Biewer Yorkies - Azia & Peanut - 7 yrs
1 Biewer Yorkie - Harley - 5 yrs
1 Biewer Yorkie (who wants to be a German shephard), George - almost 5
2 Biewer Yorkies - Imma & Pippi - 2.5 yrs
1 Golden female - Kye 1 yr
1 Golden male - Cooper 9 mo
AND A PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE!

DH loves all as much as I do, they are our kids, what can I say! Azia & George are rescues, but have a home with us forever.


----------



## Ljilly28

Finn- age 9 Golden
Tally age 4 Golden
Tango- age 4 Golden co owned
Copley age 2 Golden
Lushie age 1 Golden
Maine **** kitty on the way - not born yet!


----------



## sterregold

Six dogs live with me full time:
Juniper, Golden, 10yrs
Winter, Golden, 8yrs
Breeze, Golden, 5.5yrs
Butch, Golden, 3.5yrs
Bonnie, Golden 18months
Chrissy, CavalierKCS, 5 yrs

Then I have two co-owned dogs who live with the co-owners most of the time:
Baron, Golden, 18mos
Desi, Golden 3.5 years--she is with me now as she has babies! Seven little ones, 2 weeks old today.


----------



## Laurie

3 Dogs...all Goldens.

Reno 12 years old (in June)
Austin 3 years old
Lincoln 3 years old

Cassie (cat) 13 years old

And 1 Golden puppy yet to be born.....starting my search over!!!


----------



## Maggies mom

4 goldens

Houdini-7
Maggie-6
Abbie-5
cruiser-5


----------



## Shalva

9 and 3/4 

5 Goldens - Bing and Connie 3.5 yrs, Emmett 5 yrs, Kaelyn 9 yrs, Connor 11 yrs 
3 Flat Coats - Meir 5 yrs, Shalva 7 yrs, Cuinn 10 yrs 
1 Irish Wolfhound (I counted her as 1 3/4 dog) Natalie she is 1 yr. 
2 Ragdoll Cats - Janet and Walter


----------



## AmberSunrise

3 goldens

Casey (M) 11 years a few weeks ago
Faelan (M) 4 years 5 months
Towhee (F) 4 years 1 month


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

2 Goldens, they are our family. 

Roxy age 7, 
Adopted from a GR Rescue in 2007

Remy age 3,
Adopted from my County Humane Society a year ago

I would love to have more, but my hubby has put me at a limit of two.


----------



## vcm5

Wow, I can't believe all you guys who have four to six dogs! And here I am thinking two is going to be a lot when I get a second! I would love one day to have a whole gaggle of Goldens (and various other breeds like Riley) following me around!


----------



## Deber

This is fun and great to see in the count the "Want-a-bees and the ones not here yet" GREAT! I would include them too.

And Val, I have 9, but try not to count very often.


----------



## Lucky Penny

2 goldens:
Penny, female, 8 years old
Luna, female, 9 months old

1 kitty:
Lyly, female, 4 years old


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Eli -Golden 4yrs
Bailey - Golden 4yrs
Jack - Springer Spaniel 2yrs
Riley - Shepherd mix 2yrs
Moochie -cat 12yrs
Snuggles - cat 6yrs


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

WOW, I love this thread. It's nice to know I'm not really the crazy dog lady ( well, I probably am..... but at least I have company. LOL).

I have 4:

Penny and Maggie, the golden girls who are 8 1/2

Cody, springer, who is 7

Sydney, the aussie mix, who is 16+ and nicknamed the Timex dog..... she just keeps ticking!


----------



## cgriffin

Three dogs:
Golden: Toby 9 years old
Lab mix: Thunder 11 years old
Dachshund: Dachsi 2 years old

And I have one guinea pig: Cuddles 3 years old


----------



## Shalva

Deber said:


> This is fun and great to see in the count the "Want-a-bees and the ones not here yet" GREAT! I would include them too.
> 
> And Val, I have 9, but try not to count very often.


oh thats me... I don't like to count.... I want to stay out of the double digits... I think Ideally 6 or 7 would be good....


----------



## Jige

I have 3 dogs

Vendetta - American Pit Bull Terrier 3.5yrs old

BaWaaJige - Golden Retriever almost 1yr

Secret - my litlle found pup about 6wks


----------



## fostermom

Three dogs:

Jasmine, 11 year old golden/lab mix
Jasper, 7 year old golden- rescue
Danny, 5 year old golden(though he thinks he's still a year old!)- rescue

4 cats ranging from 10-16 years old.


----------



## OutWest

Tess, Cavalier KCS, 9 years (heart dog, sweetest thing ever)
Tucker, GR, 10 months (also heart dog, he's the straw that stirs the drink in our house!)
A whole lot of fish! including tetras, catfish, guppies, three bettas, and a couple snails. 
And soon.... a kitten, as yet unborn, to be acquired during kitten season from the local SPCA over the summer.

I do find I like to have animals around. They all have their own personalities (even the fish!) and needs, and it makes life so much more interesting with them around.


----------



## oakleysmommy

vcm5 said:


> You sure do have your hands full! Do you have a picture of the whole bunch together?
> 
> I just have Riley who is going to be two in a month or so (we aren't exactly sure).


I will get a pic of them by the weekend


----------



## oakleysmommy

Wow! i thought 4 dogs were alot! but 6?? I may have to catch up) kidding..


----------



## shortcake23

Wow, that's crazy the people that have more than 2-3 dogs! And I'm jealous at the same time! LOL!

We have two dogs, both Golden Retriever females:
- *Mia* is 3 years 7 months old
- *Gabby* is around 3 years old (she's a rescue, so we're not sure)

And we have to cats, one female Siamese mix (*Lily*), and one male black domestic cat (*Willow*)... both are 8 years old.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Really enjoying this thread! Thanks for starting it! 

We have 3: 
Wagner is our golden--9.5 years old
Ginger--chocolate lab--will be 6 in May.
Gizzie--JRT x--10 years old.

And a fish tank with African Cichlids.


----------



## Deber

Shoot, so far I have more than any one else does...Do I win something?


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

We're only up to 2 so far!

Golden female, Layla - 14 months
Golden male, Bauer - 9 months

Hopefully, once we move to Michigan, we will add another female Golden pup and a kitten!


----------



## DNL2448

Three Goldens:
Dooley 5 (boy)
Breeze 5 (girl)
Tag 1 (boy) 

and the ruler of the roost, a Jack Rotten Terror:
Twister 8 (boy)


----------



## maggiesmommy

We have:

1golden retriever...Maggie 3
3 rat brothers...Petey, Dexter, and Rudy...All 7 months
4 pacu 
1 bala shark
And 1 sucker fish


----------



## ashleylp

Just Remy, Golden Retriever, 10ish months


----------



## coppers-mom

Deber said:


> Shoot, so far I have more than any one else does...Do I win something?


You ought to!!!!

I have:
Jack - Bassett mix 5 years old (found as a starving sickly pup)
Trouble JRT type - 3 years old (found in road 2 years ago - 8° weather)
Emily - little mixed breed sweetie (used to live at the neighbor's)
Tucker - her pup she brought us

6 cats (From McDonald's, gas station, boat landing, 2 from the neighbor's (again...) and one that just showed up) and 1 very funny horse.

I love them all, but I really miss having a golden. The inn is full, but boy if I found a golden again he would stay (my first golden was a senior stray I really just found at my fishing hole).


----------



## Door

One Golden Retriever. No other pets.


----------



## Deber

Ha ha! CoppersMom you beat me! I gladly pass my crown to You!


----------



## attagirl

OK Deber, How's this for some competition?:yes::wiggle:

We used to send out annual Christmas cards, and this is what they looked like. On our 10 year anniversary we sent out a card that had all prior 9 years, to see how our family grew! Now, these are old, since adding my daughter I've had little time to do my photography (hobby) and the animals have changed. All were rescues, except for the paint horse! 

I'm going to do a current one this fall, because everybody on my Christmas card list complains if the animals aren't in it! 
Our current residents are:
Bentley: 7 months from breeder
Tonka: St. Bernard 5yrs.
Daisy: Westie/Poodle 5 yr rescue
Spirit: Am. Pit Bull 7yr animal hoarder rescue
Boo: Chihuahua 12 yrs rescue
Emmy: Chi/Terrier? 5 rescue
Norman: Golden/Beagle 13 yr rescue
(2) cats, both rescue ages 13 & 14

4 children with various fish, frogs and rats


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*attagirl*, LOVE LOVE LOVE your Christmas Cards, they're fantastic. What a great family you have.


----------



## golden_eclipse

Sammy 4 years and 5 months Golden
Emily 6 years and 4 months Golden
"Jojo" or "Josie" 3 years and 22months golden
Bailey 23 months golden
Charlie 17 weeks Golden

Emily, is the mother of JoJo and charlie.(Charlie and JoJo have different sires though ) They all have the same very distinct bark, its quite funny to watch all three wrestle with each other, they are one playful family.


----------



## Amberbark

*3 Kids*

15.5 yr old Skipperkee/Yorkie rescue - LilBit
3 yr old Papillon - Piper
9 mo old GR pup - Amber :wavey:


----------



## Deber

Attagirl I want to move in too! Your family (dogs and kids) look fantastic. Way to go!

Love your dogs...from the St. Bernard down to a Chih, what a mix and your goat almost looks like one of the dogs. I think hands down you win. You have a zoo

You should get back into photography, you are so good. Did you glue all those animal bottoms to the grass?? Even the horses are minding. Nope you can't come to my house and see my unruley crew. I moved.


----------



## Ash24

I have 1 golden retriever- Louie- 5 years
1 black lab/pitbull mix- Reggie- 6 months
2 Norwegian Forest cats and 1 tiger cat
a human baby on the way any day now- and once we adjust to life with a baby- we'll be getting a golden puppy. Could be a while, but can't wait to get another!


----------



## attagirl

Deber, thank you! I am so proud of my family!
The photos were done in 3 shots. One for the dogs, one for the horses and goat, one for the people. All taken without moving the camera(tripod). Then, layered in Photoshop. The dogs all have great sit stays, and while I work the dogs, he snaps the picture. We don't have the brown horse anymore, he passed away at 34. The paint my neighbor has now, since my daughter was born, it's difficult to ride. He needed more attention. Much easier to walk dogs with a baby! But I see him all the time and she said I could ride whenever I'd like! The goat has also since passed away. 

So for now, just dogs for us!


----------



## Jamm

Okay... it seems I need to up my game!


----------



## brens29

Golden - Dakota - 2
Golden - Riley 8weeks
4 cats, I couldn't begin to know the ages, some where between 5 and 10 years
Horse - Echo - 7
Lots of Fish 
If it was up to my daughter we would have a lot more of all animals ;-)


----------



## Max's Dad

What a fun thread!! Looks like we are a little behind. We have one Golden, Max, who is about 21 months old. However, he is 157 pounds and nearly 30 inches tall, so maybe he should count as two.


----------



## maggie1951

I have 2 goldens and 1 JRT

The goldens

Daisy is about 6 years old

Naughty Charlie 10 years plus

Blarney JRT is about 6 years

All rescue so age is a guess 

And would have more if i could and here they are doing a sponsered walk for rescue dogs to make money for them


----------



## Ivyacres

This is a fun thread! 
We have one golden, Honey...1 & 1/2 yrs old
one cat, Pudsie...3 yrs old
and three fish.


----------



## Deber

Thank you guys for this thread, I haven't laughed so much in years and loved reading the ages of all our pets. Love that some name even the fish (I would do that too). Shows that animal people are and will always be the best!

Thank you OakleysMom for the thread, it has been such fun.


----------



## ms_summer

2 goldens, 10 yrs old (but she lives with my sister although she is mine, lol)
and summer, 3 going to 4 months (lives with me


----------



## arcane

Ljilly28 said:


> Finn- age 9 Golden
> Tally age 4 Golden
> Tango- age 4 Golden co owned
> Copley age 2 Golden
> Lushie age 1 Golden
> Maine **** kitty on the way - not born yet!


JILL, where are you getting your MC kitty???????????


----------



## arcane

*ok here goes the ZOO!*

*adi* - golden - 11.5
*tauri* - golden - 9 (july)
*boston* - golden - 6 - lives with a foster fam!
*teal *- golden - 5
*blue* - golden - 4
*kiss* - golden - 3
*busy* - golden - 9mos
*stitch* - golden -5 mos 
*gemma* - rottie - 9 wks

*meeka* - dsh cat - 11 yr
*chaos* - maine **** kitty - 5 mos


----------



## Laurie

arcane said:


> *ok here goes the ZOO!*
> 
> *adi* - golden - 11.5
> *tauri* - golden - 9 (july)
> *boston* - golden - 6 - lives with a foster fam!
> *teal *- golden - 5
> *blue* - golden - 4
> *kiss* - golden - 3
> *busy* - golden - 9mos
> *stitch* - golden -5 mos
> *gemma* - rottie - 9 wks
> 
> *meeka* - dsh cat - 11 yr
> *chaos* - maine **** kitty - 5 mos


 
I want to come live with you!!!! I would love all of those Goldens....


----------



## Deber

Heather, you may be the winner! Love the names on your crew, in fact if you read again over all the names, I will know now who to ask for a name when the next one shows up. 

Still think Shalva should get points for counting Natalie as 1 3/4! Priceless!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Total of 4 dogs:

1 Golden- Buddy-3
3 Yorkies- Cozy (6), Roxy (4), Lucy (3)

2 Cats- Maine *****- Mika and Tallulah
2 Fantail fish- Fanny and Frankie


----------



## Charliethree

Good to know I am not the only one who has 'gone to the dogs'!


----------



## Ljilly28

Deber said:


> This is fun and great to see in the count the "Want-a-bees and the ones not here yet" GREAT! I would include them too.
> 
> And Val, I have 9, but try not to count very often.


I was thinking about my list from 10 years ago

Finn - golden 8 weeks
Joplin- golden 15 years
Raleigh- golden 8 years
Acadia Golden 5 years
Charleston Morgan horse age 20 years


----------



## Sally's Mom

My six are all Goldens:
Georgie and Mantha(litter mates) almost 10
Tiki 7.5 years
Emmie 5 years
Mick 5 years
Basil almost 3 years


----------



## oakleysmommy

Glad i did this thread wasnt sure if it was ever posted before. i think Arcane has us all beat!! Thats alot of goldens Should i ask where everyones dogs sleep? another thread??)))


----------



## oakleysmommy

attagirl said:


> OK Deber, How's this for some competition?:yes::wiggle:
> 
> We used to send out annual Christmas cards, and this is what they looked like. On our 10 year anniversary we sent out a card that had all prior 9 years, to see how our family grew! Now, these are old, since adding my daughter I've had little time to do my photography (hobby) and the animals have changed. All were rescues, except for the paint horse!
> 
> I'm going to do a current one this fall, because everybody on my Christmas card list complains if the animals aren't in it!
> Our current residents are:
> Bentley: 7 months from breeder
> Tonka: St. Bernard 5yrs.
> Daisy: Westie/Poodle 5 yr rescue
> Spirit: Am. Pit Bull 7yr animal hoarder rescue
> Boo: Chihuahua 12 yrs rescue
> Emmy: Chi/Terrier? 5 rescue
> Norman: Golden/Beagle 13 yr rescue
> (2) cats, both rescue ages 13 & 14
> 
> 4 children with various fish, frogs and rats


That is amazing..You have a beautiful family. Your boys are adorable:smooch:


----------



## oakleysmommy

Here are some random pictures of my crew
First 2 are Oakley, then Leo my dane, Cheyenee my choc lab, then Zoe my golden girl.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Gosh, thinking of all the animals I have had growing up, there is a lot!
My first Golden we got when I was 18 months old, his name was Hudson, he lived until he was 14. We also had a chocolate lab, named Colby, who passed away at 13 a year ago. I have had a lot of hamsters, bunnies, fish, lizards, 1 cat, named Tilly, and one ferret, named Skeez. Animals are my life, I always have to have at least one! : )


----------



## sarahdove

Hello doggie lovers,
These are my doggies. You can also see my doggie book here. (I hope this works) [URL="http://mygoldensandbostons.shutterfly.com/"]http://mygoldensandbostons.shutterfly.com/[/URL]

Female Boston Terrier, Baylee 8 1/2 years old
Male Boston Terrier, Murphee TDI 8 years old
Male Golden Retriever, Kynkade TDI 4 1/2 years old
Female Golden Retriever, Hunter 21 months


----------



## Deber

OakleysMom, what a lovely family (human and fur) you have. Wonderful pictures and your lab has the sweetest face! Love your Dane!

Again, this thread has been such fun, Thank you for starting it. 

About sleeping, the 7 yorkies sleep with us in bed and the goldens sleep in the Den/kit/dinning room (we have gates). At our country place on weekends they all sleep where ever. Goldens try to get in bed, but get hot so usually sleep on the kitchen floor. I sleep where ever I can find 6 in of space, be it the bed or couch!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Deber said:


> OakleysMom, what a lovely family (human and fur) you have. Wonderful pictures and your lab has the sweetest face! Love your Dane!
> 
> Again, this thread has been such fun, Thank you for starting it.
> 
> About sleeping, the 7 yorkies sleep with us in bed and the goldens sleep in the Den/kit/dinning room (we have gates). At our country place on weekends they all sleep where ever. Goldens try to get in bed, but get hot so usually sleep on the kitchen floor. I sleep where ever I can find 6 in of space, be it the bed or couch!


Thank you so much! My lab is the biggest couch potato its like pulling teeth to get her in a photo Leo my dane is the sweetest little guy, i see why they are called gentle giants. Except when he is in crazy mode he knocks everything over:uhoh:. For sleeping, we have gates as well so usually they all sleep in the living room/kitchen area sometimes Leo sleeps in bed, my lab shes always on someones bed, we let her roam wherever. and the goldens they love the tile floor. We are taking a trip to N.Carolina staying in a cabin in the woods in August with 3 kids and the 4 dogs. this should be interesting, never done this before.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great crew Oakleysmommy-they're all beautiful. Your household must be a blast!


----------



## VickiR

I have 3 Goldens
Sienna-81/2
Jillian-4
Olivia-almost 1

9 cats -ages from 2-11

a rabbit (about 5)


----------



## oakleysmommy

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great crew Oakleysmommy-they're all beautiful. Your household must be a blast!


Thanks! i think its great! ask my hubby he will tell you otherwise:doh:..he acts like he's the one taking care of all of them! Men....no patience:yuck:


----------



## OutWest

Ash24 said:


> I have 1 golden retriever- Louie- 5 years
> 1 black lab/pitbull mix- Reggie- 6 months
> 2 Norwegian Forest cats and 1 tiger cat
> a human baby on the way any day now- and once we adjust to life with a baby- we'll be getting a golden puppy. Could be a while, but can't wait to get another!


Wow--you're going to have your hands full! Be sure to post baby pictures.


----------



## Helo's Mom

Helo is my golden, not sure how old he is but I'm guessing 7 or 8. I've had him for 1 year.

Marilyn is my lab/border collie mix. She is 6 1/2.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

hannah golden 8 years, sophie and sadie goldens, 5-1/2 years old and baby girl who i rescued 8 months ago from local shelter just before she was to be put down. vet estimates her to be near 12 years old and is a white lab, we call her baby girl.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Just Finn, who is 9 1/2 years old. I only ever have one golden at a time because my dogs usually need bazillions of dollars in vet bills At one point in time, I had 28 cats, but none now. Finn would consider them an hors d'oeuvre! Heather, the name Busy for a golden is sheer genius!!!!


----------



## mudEpawz

WOW! You guys sure do set the bar high. This is my crew: 

Chloe (Golden) - 2 years 
Charlie (Lab) - approx 1 year (rescue - not sure of her age) 
Mozart (cat)- 16 years 

My family has always had labs and collies but after Chloe, I'm hooked on golden! lol I cant wait to add another golden to the mix in the next couple of years.


----------



## Catalina

Fletcher - golden - 3
Murphy - golden - 1
Martini and Rossi - ragdoll cats - 4
Love my boys!


----------



## mist

4 dogs all goldens, Oliver is 9, Gracie 8, Gabriella 5 and Jasmine 3, we also have 4 kitties, all moggies, Oberon and Titania are 13, Bagherra is 12 and Nancy is 6


----------



## Champ

Champ - Golden Retriever - 9 years, 10 in October








Pugsly (more my sister's dog, but I consider him my own as we live together and share responsibilities) - Pug - 7 years, 8 in September


----------



## Deber

I hope we keep this thread open and keep adding our pets. Great to hear that we are not abby-normal cause we have more than one animal.


----------



## jealous1

Missed this the first time around but am so glad I found it--DH thinks we have too many (but loves them all)--now I can tell him there are lots of other folks w/ more!

Our crew:

Summer, golden, 8 years old (June 3), rescue
Buddy & Joey, goldens - ~ 8 years old, rescue
Jesse, "Fluffback" (golden mixed w???), ~2 1/2 years old, rescue
Mike, golden, ~11 years old, rescue
Susie, golden, ~13 years old, rescue
Maggie, wanna-be sheltie, ~12 years old, rescue

Gone, but never forgotten: Rott'n (rottweiller), Beau (golden), Rosie (golden, JC and Sam (sheltie brothers), Tyler (sheltie)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Right now I'm down to
Lilly, golden, 1 yr
Sanford, jrt, 5 1/2 yrs
tiara, dsh cat, 14? She was a rescue..
After reading all these bigger numbered households makes me want to add more.. But I must resist...


----------



## Charmie

: ) My family has an australian shepherd mix back at home (I'm at the university!). She's a handful, even at 5 years old! She's just boundless in energy, I'd take her to the beach and she'd run for three whole hours! When I think she's had enough and she trudges uphill back to the house, she only lays for about ten minutes before she's ready to go again.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I just got my second Golden, Honey (female), one month ago. She is 17 months. My boy, Golden, Gunner is 3 years 10 months. Love having two...


----------



## GRTigger

I have 3 babies!! (naming them by who I got first)
Golden Retriever - turning 4 July 1st 2012
Maltese - 6 years old
Labrador Retriever Mix - 3 months

ALL MALES!


----------



## inge

I've got two: Tess, almost three, and Liza, eleven weeks old. Both Golden Retrievers.


----------



## LaurenGan11

one golden retriever girl - Layla 8 months old


----------



## maryt

Hi There:

I have one puppy, Baxter he is 9 weeks old today
A Blue and Gold MaCaw who is 25 years old
Tropical Fish in a large aquarium
Saltwater fish in a large aquarium
And a husband and son, do they count...lol


----------



## Jacques2000

Levi- golden retriever male 11 weeks

Leia(take care of part time) - husky/German shepherd cross- female

Zookie - rabbit - male

snickers-rabbit (missing)- female


----------



## BabyBelle12

Rufford, Border Collie/Black Lab Mix, going on 11 years now! Male.
Belle, Golden Retriever, nearly 2 months  such a sweetie. Female.

And my lovely little Jackson, Jack Russell Terrier, sadly at the bridge at only a young 4 years. A nasty storm came in and knocked a tree on his house during the night.  Male.


----------



## GoldenMum

We have;
Bonnie 11 &1/2 yr old Golden
Clyde almost 12 yr old Golden
Calvin 3 yr old Golden rescue
Skyler 9 month old Golden rescue

and a very patient husband!


----------



## klynn5021

I have 2 dogs; Bentley is a 16 week Golden & Mitzy is a 4 year old Cocker Spaniel!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I can't edit my post now...

So... 

Tucker - Golden Retriever - who will be 6 September 1st
Reece - American Pit Bull Terrier - 5
Pucci - Shih-tzu X Jack Russell Terrier - 15 Weeks


----------



## BKLD

I have one dog, Jane, 4 year old Golden/Great Pyr mix. I have one foster, 2 year old Great Pyr, and will be getting another foster, probably a pomeranian. I will also (hopefully) be getting a Standard Poodle pup sometime in the next year .


----------



## goldenmomof3

6 goldens here:

CH Goodtime's Victoria's Secret OAP, OJP "LACEY" who is 9 years old
Pendery's Bewitching Holiday (CH ptd) "SPIRIT" who will be 6 in 2 weeks
CH Pendery N' Goodtime's Ewe'r Kidding "LAMB CHOP" who is 5 years old
Pendery's Will Power "WILL" who is 3 years old
Pendery's Legally Blonde "REESE" who will be 2 on New Years Eve
Goodtime's A Christmas Story at Pendery "BEBE" who is 8 months old


----------



## FurLove

My grandmother is getting ready to come live with my husband and I (hopefully), so we'll be adding another 2 dogs to our family. For us personally, however, we have:

1 Shih Tzu: Mux, he'll be 2 next month.

1 Golden: Charlie, he's almost 1 year and 1/2.

1 Cat, Medium hair mix of something: Lucky, he'll be 3 in a week! 

1 Cat, Long haired, Maine **** mix I believe: Smokey. She was adopted, but the vet believes she's probably 6 or so.

1 Cat, Short haired, Solid White, Mix: Annabelle. She's a stray we've taken care of for forever, and she's really decided to stick around. I'm not sure how old she is. We'll find out a rough estimate when we take her to the vet.


----------



## SLHPhotography

I have 2 dogs right now.

A 8 year old maltese mix named patches






and a 8 month old toy Australian shepherd named Ace.  








Maybe getting another golden in the future. I miss my Sunny Bunny.


----------



## Deber

Love hearing of all our pets, keep them coming!


----------



## Darby6

We have Darby 3.5 yr old GR, a kakariki parrot and a ferret


----------



## Dexter12

Dexter-10 1/2 months old Golden Retriever

Cat rescue-Toby the shy flirt (Long haired, Black and white. We think he may be a forest cat) 5 years old
Cat rescue-Spooky the bipolar (black) 6 years 
Cats rescue-Gracie the princess (grey), Suzy the misfit (grey tabby) and Ichi the lion hearted (black) 7 years. Ichi is the biggest sweetheart and I like to say that he had to grow to accommodate his big heart which is why he's almost 25lbs.
Cat rescue- Bificus the cat matriarch (long haired black) 11 years


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Ninde'Gold said:


> I can't edit my post now...
> 
> So...
> 
> Tucker - Golden Retriever - who will be 6 September 1st
> Reece - American Pit Bull Terrier - 5
> Pucci - Shih-tzu X Jack Russell Terrier - 15 Weeks


Didn't you get a kitty too??



I have 1 Golden - Nyah - 15 months

3 cats: 

Anna - DSH - 14 months
Sophie - DSH - 13 months
Sasha - Ragdoll - 6 years


----------



## SLHPhotography

Didnt know we could mention other animals. 

I have 2 kitty's also, both Tabby cats.
Casey- about 16 years old, rescued him when he was about a year old.

Schmoo- 15 years old.

Also have Pet rats, Chinchillas, Birds, and Fish.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Nyahsmommy said:


> Didn't you get a kitty too??
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1 Golden - Nyah - 15 months
> 
> 3 cats:
> 
> Anna - DSH - 14 months
> Sophie - DSH - 13 months
> Sasha - Ragdoll - 6 years


The kitty disappeared...  Not sure what happened... there's 125 acres and coyotes and wolves and bears and foxes ...


----------



## Willow52

Hank, Golden, 3 yrs.
A.J., cat, 16 yrs.


----------

